# Getting the Roof Fans Spinning



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

As long as I owned a G scale diesel I wanted to make those roof fans turn, and as long as I've been on MLS (pretty much the same length of time) I've never seen anything about HOW to get 'em a-turnin'. Seems like no one finds it important...'cept me.

Thus, I now present to you...........

The Original Spinnnning Diesellll Fannnns

Click here to be astounded and amazed (but please allow about 25 seconds to load)
　
　
　
No belts, no pulleys, no gears. No smoke, no mirrors, no decoder CVs (although you could go that route if you reeeelly want to). 

JackM


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

One extra powered cooling fan....

Dirk


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

I agree with Dirk. A small computer fan pointed up from the inside should get your fans moving. You may want to drill some holes in the floor to increase the air flow.

Chuck

PS I got the message that Safari could not download the file.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

The USA Geep fans are so well balanced that a light breath sets them spinning. Would be a simple matter to put a small fan beneath them for spin.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Okay, I know nothing about the fans on a diesel, BUT would I be correct that they take the hot air out, and not bring cold air in?
If so, then surely you have them going around the wrong way!
Oh well, they look good anyway!
Regards,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

David Leech said:


> Okay, I know nothing about the fans on a diesel, BUT would I be correct that they take the hot air out, and not bring cold air in?
> If so, then surely you have them going around the wrong way!
> Oh well, they look good anyway!
> Regards,
> David Leech, Delta, Canada


Yep your right David. The fans exhaust the air... The air intakes are located in a different spot. And they generally don't run continually. They cycle on/off.. For a real visual on intank areas look at the SP "Tunnel Motors". 
Craig


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

Thanks for visiting my video with that cheesy plug in the middle of the screen. The free AVS converter actually worked pretty well. 

Yes - the fans are turning the wrong way and one of the three is running constantly - ten points for being observant. But, frankly, I don't think any of my neighbors will ever notice that. Anymore than anyone has ever noticed that the engineer in my Aristo-Craft Geep never seems to move his hand. Or blink. 

No - pointing a small fan up at the roof fans won't do. You'll have them spinning at 80 gazillion rpm, ready for take-off; not cycling on & off.

But a nice "will spring ever get here?" project for ya. 

JackM


----------



## ewarhol (Mar 3, 2014)

Jack-

I've had a CPU cooling fan in a USA Trains SD40-2 for years. I was using a digitrax decoder and the cooling fans were one of my functions. I'm now installing a QSI Titan Magnum decoder. The only thing about the CPU fans were they were to loud. The cooling fans with the QSI Titan are much quieter. I plan on using one of them.

P.S. I like your blue and yellow paint scheme. I'm a DM&E fan and want to paint a DM&E engine in large scale.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Fan hint: get a 12v cpu fan and try running it on 5v...

Greg


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

Interesting. The two fans I had in my parts bins were 24v and 5v. Both were "all or nothing". Full, raging speed - or nothing. WIsh someone would post a file of gradual fan control. 

JackM

I presume everyone's figured out why my fans are running backwards at varying speeds.


----------



## Crusty Old Shellback (Jun 3, 2013)

My Accucraft F1's came with working fans and a switch on the back to turn them on and off. They are also connected into the smoke box to pul out some smoke and exhaust it so it looks like the ral thing. You could probably use them on any loco if you can stil get them.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

So, where does the arduino go?

(Sorry, been hanging around hackaday.com too long







)


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

I've thought of this myself but quickly let it slide since the stock fan 'points' are likely not designed to spin much and if 'powered' would wear out waaay quicker than say some wheel axle/journal hole configuration. Due to design or incompatible lube' being used (or not). 

imho


----------

